# Colors not vibrant



## pattyb02 (Jun 8, 2018)

Looking for some guidance, Been doing vinyl t shirts for about 2 years and just made the investment in sublimation. Just did my first 2 sample sublimation shirts and am not too happy with the vibrancy of the design. Not sure if my results are typical or if I truly do have an issue. 

*

Current Setup:

Epson WF- 7710 printer with Cobra sublimation ink cartridges

Sublimation Paper: TexPrintXP HR

Installed ICC Profiles on computer, which were given to me by Cobra Ink 

Using Photoshop Elements

*

Process

1. Print graphic using ICC Profile recommended by Cobra Ink, Use the Highest quality setting, use plain paper setting, photoshop in charge of color management

2. Using a 100% Polyester Shirt I pre press shirt to remove moisture and wrinkles

3. Place craft paper inside shirt for over bleed, place printed graphic on shirt (graphic down) and then use craft paper on top of graphic

4. Heat Press Settings : 400 Degrees, for 60 seconds

5. Press Shirt for 60 sec and then I hot peel. 

*

Below are the results. Any input would be greatly appreciated

*

*

*


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

pattyb02 said:


> Looking for some guidance, Been doing vinyl t shirts for about 2 years and just made the investment in sublimation. Just did my first 2 sample sublimation shirts and am not too happy with the vibrancy of the design. Not sure if my results are typical or if I truly do have an issue.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


that's karma, cause you don't give a we know what about copyrights


----------



## pattyb02 (Jun 8, 2018)

I understand copyright I said this was a sample print to test the color


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

For some reason, I can't view the images. :/ Looks like broken links on my end.

And when I try and click them, it says:
Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /vbseo.php on this server.

Weird.


----------



## Waiting (Feb 25, 2018)

It's effecting everyone. It's a feature, not a bug.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

pattyb02 said:


> Looking for some guidance, Been doing vinyl t shirts for about 2 years and just made the investment in sublimation. Just did my first 2 sample sublimation shirts and am not too happy with the vibrancy of the design. Not sure if my results are typical or if I truly do have an issue.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Are you sure you are turning off "Color Correction" in the printer driver?
Its on the more options tab...change it to "custom" and then click "advanced" and choose "No color adjustment" and hit "ok".

If you did NOT do this then you are not printing with the profile.
As well as this is a common cause for colors not to be right or dull.
Also not pressing for long enough will give you dull/faded results.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Waiting said:


> It's effecting everyone. It's a feature, not a bug.


It's not a feature... It's a server migration error.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-forum-site-issues-help-desk/t862741.html


----------



## Waiting (Feb 25, 2018)

It was a joke. My age is showing, it was a common phrase amongst computer people in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## pattyb02 (Jun 8, 2018)

Amw said:


> Are you sure you are turning off "Color Correction" in the printer driver?
> Its on the more options tab...change it to "custom" and then click "advanced" and choose "No color adjustment" and hit "ok".
> 
> If you did NOT do this then you are not printing with the profile.
> ...




Thanks Ill double check once I get off work today


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Waiting said:


> It was a joke. My age is showing, it was a common phrase amongst computer people in the 80's and 90's.


Gotcha. Yea, I remember those kind of bug jokes, now that you mentioned it. Been a while for me lol. Getting old sux, yet rewarding.


----------



## pattyb02 (Jun 8, 2018)

Was able to get a more vibrant image but a little concerned with how I got it. I was only able to get a decently vibrant image after heating on heat press for 2 minutes at 400 degrees. Recommended times I have seen are always 30 sec to 1 min but never up to 2 minutes.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

pattyb02 said:


> Was able to get a more vibrant image but a little concerned with how I got it. I was only able to get a decently vibrant image after heating on heat press for 2 minutes at 400 degrees. Recommended times I have seen are always 30 sec to 1 min but never up to 2 minutes.


You clearly have a heat issue with the press as 400 at 2 minutes would burn the paper, make the colors dull and the fabric very stiff. You will want to get a heat gauge and check the actual temp of the press versus what is displayed. On fabric we press at 385 for 40-45 seconds.


----------

